# does anyone remember me?



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Karen here, KCS, I haven't posted since sometime in 2004 I believe, not sure if anyone remembers me, but wanted to say hi if so. I dropped off the radar during my first pregnancy, just had baby #2 almost 3 months ago, and wanted to drop by and say hi, and see what new info is around since I was last here. And wanted to say hi those of you who might remember me, Rev, Janine, Dreamer, Deb, and anyone else who might possibly remember me from way back when? Anyhow, still suffering from DR, but so busy with kids that I'm not able to dwell on it much, which is probably a good thing, but sad that I still have it. Mommyhood is a good thing though, and despite the brain fog, I am very, very happy. Anyhow, let me know who is still around, sorry I have been away for so long!
-karen


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm from way back but I don't remember you. Most of the people you listed were assholes.


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm. Looks like you joined in February. Nice try though.


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Karen, 
This is Clay, I do remember you. We used to chat on msn. I believe you are married to a lawyer, you paint and congratulations on the 2 new additions to your family..I am from Nebraska and also have a Lyme Disease dx..Through Igenex in Palo Alto..CDC pos..I actually see Dr. H. in Redwood City, he used to be in Nevada City..I haven't been on this board forever..I do remember Dreamer and Rev..you and another Lady..We have alot to discuss when we have time..I am currently taking Rocephin by my port..have been for almost 7 months now and I am being treated for Bartonella..I am from Nebraska in case you dont remember..I hope you are well..let me know how you are doing and let me know how treatment is going..


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Holy crap, Clay, I do remember you, and holy crap about the lyme diagnosis - I think we really may be onto something here, that is too much of a coincidence. Wow, ok, my head is spinning right now (and yea, having the flu might have something to do with that :lol: ). You are going to have to give me a little refresher about you, I remember you lived in Nebraska, but my memory totally fails me nowadays, and you are able to remember so much more about me that I am a tad embarassed that my memory sucks so much. Were you a mod back then? So how long ago did you get the lyme diagnosis and have you noticed a difference in the dp/dr yet? Are you still in Nebraska or are you in California now - Dr. H is actually who I am thinking of bringing my daughter to (she just got an ASD diagnosis, and I would have had the lyme when pregnant with her, so I am thinking we need to get her tested), I hear he sees a lot of kids, which is why I want to bring her there instead of my doc. So you tested positive for bartonella or have symptoms for it? I tested positive for babesia, bartonella is negative, but I heard some docs treat for all the co-infections, so I don't know what mine is going to do. I do know she is going to start with treating the babesia with Zithromax, Mepron, and something else which I can't remember - Artemisia? I am hoping I can avoid the IV, but I guess we will see how that goes - did you start with the rocephin or did you start with orals? Sorry for all the questions, my mind is going a mile a minute right now, there were probably a handful of people I really talked to on the board a lot back then, and one of them having lyme like me is just huge! Ok, we definitely need to talk more, I also have a huge journal-type post in the Road to Recovery section, and started a good thread on lyme info in the medical explorations section too - feel free to jump in there, ok? I really, REALLY want to talk to you more about this, and am so excited right now, you don't even know    
Sending major lymie hugs to you!!!
-karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Clay do you own the other DR/DP support fourm?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is another DP forum?


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, No i don't own the other dp forum..do they still fight like they used to..Thats why I left along time ago..This board went down and everyone was fighting over members..it was ridiculous..Everyone is here to find something better..something to help there dr/dp, not to fight//
Take Care,
Clay


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

This Clay is not the SC Clay - cbeck was here way before the sc troubles. Clay, I really want to talk with you - tried to load my msn messenger and my account is no longer good. Let me know if you have the Yahoo one, ok? Otherwise maybe we can chat in the chatroom here? I am really excited to catch up with you 
-karen


----------

